# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  tattoos and bodybuilding.

## jpowell

so I've noticed over the years that bb'rs either have 1 or 2 tats on arms or none. Ive nor saw anybody with like a sleeve or anything tricked out? whats yours opinion?

----------


## slfmade

Seems like it would take away some of the look in definition if you were competing!

----------


## BossMcBossBoss

> Seems like it would take away some of the look in definition if you were competing!


this, but to each their own

----------


## Armykid93

Idk, the tatoo lee priest got on his back is sick as hell

----------


## tobetutz

Tatoos DO take away from definition. Speaking from first hand experience. I have worn that cover up makeup and did a photo shoot once and it brought out the definition on my arm but to each is own. Unless you are going to become a serious body builder then don't sweat it. Just like the tattoo you are going to stick on you.

----------


## gearbox

what about if you get the tatoo young and lift till your over 40, you may grow alot and the tatoo could look stretched or weird..I am from cali and everyone has tatoos and sleeves (half sleeves)

----------


## vBRAH

I know of quite a few guys (and a couple of girls) with full sleeves, covered backs etc. Look at Heidi Vuorela, amazing physique yet when she competed you couldn't see how good she looked because she was inked up so much that you couldn't see her definition in the most important places.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

I'm into 'em. If you're solid you're still gonna look it in a tight shirt with tatts or not.

----------


## Thenard

I agree, unless you plan on seriously competing go ahead and ink up.

----------


## Tigershark

Getting another one soon myself.

----------


## Povlo

brendan sacca - (google him, a nutri-sups bodybuilder) has both sleeves, neck, chest piece and his whole back tatted up.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Joey Gloor

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...JODTXELUDS.jpg
http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b3...YMLDWCXPLG.jpg

I have 2 sleeves almost completed and I noticed the tanner I am, the easier it is to past them to notice any muscle separation. I'm so use to seeing them now that during poses I see right past them but the whiter I am the more they stand out and take away from trying to see any fullness, imbalances, or whatever improvements I'm trying to seek out. It took some getting use to.

----------


## SexySweetheart

i have always thought that tats mess up how a muscel looks...tigers large one makes his bicept look less defined IMO ...but on the other hand, I wounder if there is any BB that USE tats to enhance the definition of a muscel? hmmmm that would be kinda brillant actually ... like, have shadding tatoo to give the appearence of more definition? lol I may have found a new buisness idea!!
kinda like the spray on muscels they used in 300..Attachment 124241

----------


## capetown

I have a Full sleeve and every bit of ink on my arm has family meaning to it. Wouldnt get rid of any of it for any reason.

----------


## BlueWaffle21

After I got my sleeve I could notice a huge loss of visual definition but I still love the tats!!

----------


## MuscleInk

> After I got my sleeve I could notice a huge loss of visual definition but I still love the tats!!


How about your vascularity? I find some of my ink actually makes my vascularity pop a bit more.

----------


## DeadlyD

> How about your vascularity? I find some of my ink actually makes my vascularity pop a bit more.


I have a full sleeve on my left arm, and it totally hides my vascularity, but when I'm really tanned and oiled up all the muscle separation is there but still doesn't look as ripped as my right arm with less tattoos. I don't compete tho so aslong as my shirt looks like its gonna rip its all good !!

----------


## BlueWaffle21

> How about your vascularity? I find some of my ink actually makes my vascularity pop a bit more.


As of right now myleft arm is half sleeve and right arm just has one tat and the difference is night and day. My right arm is defined and veins everywhere and my left arm just looks big. I also agree that I really dont care too much since I will never compete but I like the look of veins so it kind of blows!

----------


## SoldierBull

> what about if you get the tatoo young and lift till your over 40, you may grow alot and the tatoo could look stretched or weird..I am from cali and everyone has tatoos and sleeves (half sleeves)


They dont stretch bro- they just apperar smaller as you get bigger...

A lot if folks have this misconception though...

----------


## auswest

> They dont stretch bro- they just apperar smaller as you get bigger...
> 
> A lot if folks have this misconception though...


How do they not stretch mate you don't grow new skin as your muscles grow, your skin stretches and the tatoo is a part of your skin.......

----------


## KINGKONG

the judges dont seem to like tatts, but most of the pro bodybuilders i know haves tons and just paint there skin over..u cant even see em in shows..

----------


## beafcake

I have my right arm sleeved and i do notice it does not look as vascular. I have not competed yet, but i have hired my posing and lifting coach for my show in april. I asked him the same question, "will my sleeve hurt me in the eyes of the judges?" He said it will not, they dont matter as much today as they did 10-20 years ago. He also is one of the local judges for a lot of the shows so I kind of believe him, but then again im also paying him so maybe hes just telling me what i want to hear? Also these are all amature shows so im sure its not the same as the pro stage.

----------


## FRDave

The veins in my arms bulge out, so the my arm being sleeved does not look nearly as vascular which I feel would hurt in a comp., but I will never compete so no biggie. My left leg is sleeved and my calf actually looks bigger, but it has more to do with the design and shading in that general area as my artist Carson Hill is very good with depth/dimension.

----------


## boxingfan30

> this, but to each their own


I have one on my ribcage that goes down to my hipbone. My Wife is Korean, so it's her name in Korean with a rose that the vine twines around it, and a cross for my religion that hangs from the whole thing. I do think that certain tats do take away from the definition as well. I do think that done right, it can actually add to that definition though.

----------


## dj erk15

Just got 1 tat on left rib. If u r gonna compete i suggest u dont go and get covered in tatsbut its ur decision if u like ink do it bro.

----------


## Emerald

I have a 3/4 sleeve and its fully inked. Im fairy vascular but you can't really see it on my right arm (tattoo side) like you can on my left arm. My tattoo cover the bicep muscle belly so yah, its not great for visualizing definition. That said, tats taking nothing from size and the babes love them. Overall, my goals are an amateur contest so no biggy for me. There's also that freaky dude from Cali who posts vids on youtube (Mr California) He's super big dude

----------

